# Ladder safety



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

One of my crew brought this article into work, we all read it and then had a talk about ladder safety and working off decks etc. Sounds like a horrible accident having fallen myself a few times it happens.
My worst fall was in 1982 working on rigging and painting steel when a laborer put aluminum ladders against the steel and didn't secure them . I stepped onto the ladder and fell to cement floor crushed my heels and smashed a couple disks. It happens , heads up and work safe.

http://www.patriotledger.com/busine...docked-2-400-in-fatal-fall-from-Abington-home


----------

